

The Future of RSS Isn't Another NetNewsWire - carpeaqua
http://carpeaqua.com/2013/03/18/the-future-of-rss-isnt-another-netnewswire/

======
dorseymike
Ah, Prismatic is a new one for me :)

A quick glance shows that they have the most engaging team page I've ever seen
- <http://getprismatic.com/people>

